# Loading a difficult horse



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Greener Side (Jun 28, 2011)

I have TBs that can definitely be a handful, and I'll tell you what works for me, and maybe it can help for you too!
I basically make the trailer the only friendly place to be. I open the escape doors (if you have any) and lighten the space as much as possible but never provide food bribes.
Outside the trailer, however is where all the monsters lie. I'll attempt to first load them without any other encouragement, not looking at them while walking them up. If/when they refuse, I lunge them on a medium-legnth distance on the lunge line and whip if you need it. Basically make them move their feet, and constantly asking for changes in direction by them yielding their haunches.
This is the "punishment" just making them move their feet when they're not in the trailer. After a few minutes of doing this, ask them again to load in the trailer with no other distractions, and no treats or food. 
If they step up closer or react even a little better than the last attempt, then lots of praises. It's likely they won't get in the second time, but you then just do the same, make their feet move a few minutes, and try again. As time progresses, ask them to pick up the pace from walk to trot, trot to canter, and what have you, with often direction changes, every couple of strides to keep them focused on you, and working them harder. Soon they'll find that the trailer is a place where you aren't asking them to work, and when they move more in the trailer, good things happen. Maybe a rub on the neck, or verbal love will work. 
Biggest things I find will ruin this method, is food for reward, and any sort of physical reprimand, even as you grow frustrated (and believe me I'm not one against a solid thump when they're acting a muck) It just frazzles their minds, and both will just elevate the situation.
Hope this helps, and please ask any questions!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out Clint Anderson's trailer loading videos. He does pretty much what Greener Side said. I'm not promoting him, but the method works, and I've seen it work more than once.
You make the trailer the safe spot, and work outside the trailer, letting him rest near or in the trailer. Your timing has to be spot on though, because if you don't release at the right time, he won't understand what you are asking him to do.
Be patient, it can take a long time before he is comfortable enough to just walk in the trailer. It pays off in the long run though.


----------

